# الخطية - ايات عن الخطية فى العهد الجديد



## rania79 (1 يناير 2012)

لذلك اقول لكم كل خطية و تجديف يغفر للناس و اما التجديف على الروح فلن يغفر للناس (مت 12 : 31)


و في الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا اليه فقال هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم (يو 1 : 29)


و لما استمروا يسالونه انتصب و قال لهم من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها اولا بحجر (يو 8 : 7)


اجابهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية (يو 8 : 34)


من منكم يبكتني على خطية فان كنت اقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي (يو 8 : 46)


قال لهم يسوع لو كنتم عميانا لما كانت لكم خطية و لكن الان تقولون اننا نبصر فخطيتكم باقية (يو 9 : 41)


لو لم اكن قد جئت و كلمتهم لم تكن لهم خطية و اما الان فليس لهم عذر في خطيتهم (يو 15 : 22)


لو لم اكن قد عملت بينهم اعمالا لم يعملها احد غيري لم تكن لهم خطية و اما الان فقد راوا و ابغضوني انا و ابي (يو 15 : 24)


و متى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية و على بر و على دينونة (يو 16 : 8)


اما على خطية فلانهم لا يؤمنون بي (يو 16 : 9)


اجاب يسوع لم يكن لك علي سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد اعطيت من فوق لذلك الذي اسلمني اليك له خطية اعظم (يو 19 : 11)


ثم جثا على ركبتيه و صرخ بصوت عظيم يا رب لا تقم لهم هذه الخطية و اذ قال هذا رقد (اع 7 : 60)


فماذا اذا انحن افضل كلا البتة لاننا قد شكونا ان اليهود و اليونانيين اجمعين تحت الخطية (رو 3 : 9)


لانه باعمال الناموس كل ذي جسد لا يتبرر امامه لان بالناموس معرفة الخطية (رو 3 : 20)


طوبى للرجل الذي لا يحسب له الرب خطية (رو 4 : 8)


من اجل ذلك كانما بانسان واحد دخلت الخطية الى العالم و بالخطية الموت و هكذا اجتاز الموت الى جميع الناس اذ اخطا الجميع (رو 5 : 12)


فانه حتى الناموس كانت الخطية في العالم على ان الخطية لا تحسب ان لم يكن ناموس (رو 5 : 13)


و لكن ليس كالخطية هكذا ايضا الهبة لانه ان كان بخطية الواحد مات الكثيرون فبالاولى كثيرا نعمة الله و العطية بالنعمة التي بالانسان الواحد يسوع المسيح قد ازدادت للكثيرين (رو 5 : 15)


لانه ان كان بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد فبالاولى كثيرا الذين ينالون فيض النعمة و عطية البر سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح (رو 5 : 17)


فاذا كما بخطية واحدة صار الحكم الى جميع الناس للدينونة هكذا ببر واحد صارت الهبة الى جميع الناس لتبرير الحياة (رو 5 : 18)


و اما الناموس فدخل لكي تكثر الخطية و لكن حيث كثرت الخطية ازدادت النعمة جدا (رو 5 : 20)


حتى كما ملكت الخطية في الموت هكذا تملك النعمة بالبر للحياة الابدية بيسوع المسيح ربنا (رو 5 : 21)


فماذا نقول انبقى في الخطية لكي تكثر النعمة (رو 6 : 1)


حاشا نحن الذين متنا عن الخطية كيف نعيش بعد فيها (رو 6 : 2)


عالمين هذا ان انساننا العتيق قد صلب معه ليبطل جسد الخطية كي لا نعود نستعبد ايضا للخطية (رو 6 : 6)


لان الذي مات قد تبرا من الخطية (رو 6 : 7)


لان الموت الذي ماته قد ماته للخطية مرة واحدة و الحياة التي يحياها فيحياها لله (رو 6 : 10)


كذلك انتم ايضا احسبوا انفسكم امواتا عن الخطية و لكن احياء لله بالمسيح يسوع ربنا (رو 6 : 11)


اذا لا تملكن الخطية في جسدكم المائت لكي تطيعوها في شهواتها (رو 6 : 12)


و لا تقدموا اعضاءكم الات اثم للخطية بل قدموا ذواتكم لله كاحياء من الاموات و اعضاءكم الات بر لله (رو 6 : 13)


فان الخطية لن تسودكم لانكم لستم تحت الناموس بل تحت النعمة (رو 6 : 14)


الستم تعلمون ان الذي تقدمون ذواتكم له عبيدا للطاعة انتم عبيد للذي تطيعونه اما للخطية للموت او للطاعة للبر (رو 6 : 16)


فشكرا لله انكم كنتم عبيدا للخطية و لكنكم اطعتم من القلب صورة التعليم التي تسلمتموها (رو 6 : 17)


و اذ اعتقتم من الخطية صرتم عبيدا للبر (رو 6 : 18)


لانكم لما كنتم عبيد الخطية كنتم احرارا من البر (رو 6 : 20)


و اما الان اذ اعتقتم من الخطية و صرتم عبيدا لله فلكم ثمركم للقداسة و النهاية حياة ابدية (رو 6 : 22)


لان اجرة الخطية هي موت و اما هبة الله فهي حياة ابدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا (رو 6 : 23)


فماذا نقول هل الناموس خطية حاشا بل لم اعرف الخطية الا بالناموس فانني لم اعرف الشهوة لو لم يقل الناموس لا تشته (رو 7 : 7)


و لكن الخطية و هي متخذة فرصة بالوصية انشات في كل شهوة لان بدون الناموس الخطية ميتة (رو 7 : 8)


اما انا فكنت بدون الناموس عائشا قبلا و لكن لما جاءت الوصية عاشت الخطية فمت انا (رو 7 : 9)


لان الخطية و هي متخذة فرصة بالوصية خدعتني بها و قتلتني (رو 7 : 11)


فهل صار لي الصالح موتا حاشا بل الخطية لكي تظهر خطية منشئة لي بالصالح موتا لكي تصير الخطية خاطئة جدا بالوصية (رو 7 : 13)


فاننا نعلم ان الناموس روحي و اما انا فجسدي مبيع تحت الخطية (رو 7 : 14)


فالان لست بعد افعل ذلك انا بل الخطية الساكنة في (رو 7 : 17)


فان كنت ما لست اريده اياه افعل فلست بعد افعله انا بل الخطية الساكنة في (رو 7 : 20)


و لكني ارى ناموسا اخر في اعضائي يحارب ناموس ذهني و يسبيني الى ناموس الخطية الكائن في اعضائي (رو 7 : 23)


اشكر الله بيسوع المسيح ربنا اذا انا نفسي بذهني اخدم ناموس الله و لكن بالجسد ناموس الخطية (رو 7 : 25)


لان ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد اعتقني من ناموس الخطية و الموت (رو 8 : 2)


لانه ما كان الناموس عاجزا عنه في ما كان ضعيفا بالجسد فالله اذ ارسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية و لاجل الخطية دان الخطية في الجسد (رو 8 : 3)


و ان كان المسيح فيكم فالجسد ميت بسبب الخطية و اما الروح فحياة بسبب البر (رو 8 : 10)


و اما الذي يرتاب فان اكل يدان لان ذلك ليس من الايمان و كل ما ليس من الايمان فهو خطية (رو 14 : 23)


اهربوا من الزنى كل خطية يفعلها الانسان هي خارجة عن الجسد لكن الذي يزني يخطئ الى جسده (1كو 6 : 18)


اما شوكة الموت فهي الخطية و قوة الخطية هي الناموس (1كو 15 : 56)


لانه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية خطية لاجلنا لنصير نحن بر الله فيه (2كو 5 : 21)


ام اخطات خطية اذ اذللت نفسي كي ترتفعوا انتم لاني بشرتكم مجانا بانجيل الله (2كو 11 : 7)


فان كنا و نحن طالبون ان نتبرر في المسيح نوجد نحن انفسنا ايضا خطاة افالمسيح خادم للخطية حاشا (غل 2 : 17)


لكن الكتاب اغلق على الكل تحت الخطية ليعطي الموعد من ايمان يسوع المسيح للذين يؤمنون (غل 3 : 22)


لا يخدعنكم احد على طريقة ما لانه لا ياتي ان لم يات الارتداد اولا و يستعلن انسان الخطية ابن الهلاك (2تس 2 : 3)


بل عظوا انفسكم كل يوم ما دام الوقت يدعى اليوم لكي لا يقسى احد منكم بغرور الخطية (عب 3 : 13)


لان ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر ان يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية (عب 4 : 15)


فاذ ذاك كان يجب ان يتالم مرارا كثيرة منذ تاسيس العالم و لكنه الان قد اظهر مرة عند انقضاء الدهور ليبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه (عب 9 : 26)


هكذا المسيح ايضا بعدما قدم مرة لكي يحمل خطايا كثيرين سيظهر ثانية بلا خطية للخلاص للذين ينتظرونه (عب 9 : 28)


بمحرقات و ذبائح للخطية لم تسر (عب 10 : 6)


اذ يقول انفا انك ذبيحة و قربانا و محرقات و ذبائح للخطية لم ترد و لا سررت بها التي تقدم حسب الناموس (عب 10 : 8)


و كل كاهن يقوم كل يوم يخدم و يقدم مرارا كثيرة تلك الذبائح عينها التي لا تستطيع البتة ان تنزع الخطية (عب 10 : 11)


و انما حيث تكون مغفرة لهذه لا يكون بعد قربان عن الخطية (عب 10 : 18)


مفضلا بالاحرى ان يذل مع شعب الله على ان يكون له تمتع وقتي بالخطية (عب 11 : 25)


لذلك نحن ايضا اذ لنا سحابة من الشهود مقدار هذه محيطة بنا لنطرح كل ثقل و الخطية المحيطة بنا بسهولة و لنحاضر بالصبر في الجهاد الموضوع امامنا (عب 12 : 1)


لم تقاوموا بعد حتى الدم مجاهدين ضد الخطية (عب 12 : 4)


فان الحيوانات التي يدخل بدمها عن الخطية الى الاقداس بيد رئيس الكهنة تحرق اجسامها خارج المحلة (عب 13 : 11)


ثم الشهوة اذا حبلت تلد خطية و الخطية اذا كملت تنتج موتا (يع 1 : 15)


و لكن ان كنتم تحابون تفعلون خطية موبخين من الناموس كمتعدين (يع 2 : 9)


فمن يعرف ان يعمل حسنا و لا يعمل فذلك خطية له (يع 4 : 17)


و صلاة الايمان تشفي المريض و الرب يقيمه و ان كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له (يع 5 : 15)


الذي لم يفعل خطية و لا وجد في فمه مكر (1بط 2 : 22)


فاذ قد تالم المسيح لاجلنا بالجسد تسلحوا انتم ايضا بهذه النية فان من تالم في الجسد كف عن الخطية (1بط 4 : 1)


لهم عيون مملوة فسقا لا تكف عن الخطية خادعون النفوس غير الثابتة لهم قلب متدرب في الطمع اولاد اللعنة (2بط 2 : 14)


و لكن ان سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض و دم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية (1يو 1 : 7)


ان قلنا انه ليس لنا خطية نضل انفسنا و ليس الحق فينا (1يو 1 : 8)


كل من يفعل الخطية يفعل التعدي ايضا و الخطية هي التعدي (1يو 3 : 4)


و تعلمون ان ذاك اظهر لكي يرفع خطايانا و ليس فيه خطية (1يو 3 : 5)


من يفعل الخطية فهو من ابليس لان ابليس من البدء يخطئ لاجل هذا اظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض اعمال ابليس (1يو 3 : 8)


كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطية لان زرعه يثبت فيه و لا يستطيع ان يخطئ لانه مولود من الله (1يو 3 : 9)


ان راى احد اخاه يخطئ خطية ليست للموت يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت توجد خطية للموت ليس لاجل هذه اقول ان يطلب (1يو 5 : 16)


كل اثم هو خطية و توجد خطية ليست للموت (1يو 5 : 17)​


----------

